# Has anyone tried this for pen finishing?



## Wood Butcher (Nov 2, 2011)

General Finishes Water-based Wood Turners Finish with an airbrush spray application, has a video and everything.  I saw it in an email from Highland Woodworking here: 

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/general-finishes-wood-turners-finish.aspx

and it looked pretty promising.  I'm gonna get a small container as soon as I find it locally.  I have several air brushes ranging from a $300 to one from Harbor Frt. that was $5 and it works well.  The video said the recoat time was, I think, around 5 minutes.  Just thinking, no odor, no accelerator, no fingers stuck in my nose.  It is designed for use on bottle stoppers, salad bowls and other woodturnings.  It can be applied with brush, rag or sprayed and it dries in minutes for re-coating.  It does leave an amber colored finish so it won't be appropriate for some materials we use. May not hold up as well either but I'm thinking it's worth a shot.  I'll let you all know if I find it locally and can give it a try.
WB


----------



## Wildman (Nov 3, 2011)

Woodturners have been using General finishes for a long time with excellent results. Assume woodturners finish by General will work as well, unless don’t like rich amber tone.  The Enduro Clear Poly big favorite if want clear finish. 


http://www.generalfinishes.com/professional-products/water-base-topcoats-and-sanding-sealers

Only problem I have their products not available locally.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe asking the local finish suppliers, ie big box, if they would carry it.


Wildman said:


> Woodturners have been using General finishes for a long time with excellent results. Assume woodturners finish by General will work as well, unless don’t like rich amber tone.  The Enduro Clear Poly big favorite if want clear finish.
> 
> 
> http://www.generalfinishes.com/professional-products/water-base-topcoats-and-sanding-sealers
> ...


----------



## Wildman (Nov 5, 2011)

At one time Enduro ruled the roost here before CA caught on big.  When looked into getting some found nearest stores that carry General finishing products about one to two hour drive one way. Never found out if they carry Enduro line of products.  Ordering from Rockwell or Woodcraft pretty expensive when add shipping & sales tax. 

Products like Minwax Polycrylic should give same result as Enduro Clear Poly. Other water base poly’s more durable than Polycrylic. 

Big box stores here already carry comparable water base wood finishing products, so doubt going to stock their shelves with General Finishing products. 

None of the major brands of water base clear finishes makes government and green movements list of favorite finishes. Yes, brands we know and love meet or exceed VOC requirement.  Found many names on green list not available here. 

One new finish getting rave reviews from green community:
http://www.vermontnaturalcoatings.com/


----------



## 8ball48043 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm new here, so please forgive if this is dumb question, but .... Do any/all of the finishes here need to be 'polished' for the desired end result?  i.e.; smooth finish and very glossy, deep shine.

Also, I see in the video that they were using sanding pads.  Does anyone use Automotive rubbing polishing compounds to acheive the final finish?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## monophoto (Nov 13, 2011)

Bill - 

If you can imagine it being done, there are a couple of dozen guys who will pop up here to report that they've been doing it for years.

And there will be another dozen or so who will yell and scream that it's totally wrong and the pen police will get you for it.


----------



## Bree (Nov 13, 2011)

I was one of the testers for the product.  I tested it on a couple of pens including a nice bloodwood pen, a bowl, and a couple of spindle turnings.  It has a fast dry time but like other water-based finishes, it raised the grain and ended up causing me more work than it saved.

I did not like the finish to be honest.  I saw no great advantage over other non CA finishes.  My first choice for a non-CA finish on a pen is tung oil and some Mylands High Build Friction Polish with some Carnauba wax.  I also like Behlen's Woodturner's Finish and also good ole wipe on Polyurethane depending on the wood.  I am simply not much of a fan of the water-based stuff. :-(


----------



## CaptG (Nov 13, 2011)

8ball48043 said:


> I'm new here, so please forgive if this is dumb question, but .... Do any/all of the finishes here need to be 'polished' for the desired end result?  i.e.; smooth finish and very glossy, deep shine.
> 
> Also, I see in the video that they were using sanding pads.  Does anyone use Automotive rubbing polishing compounds to acheive the final finish?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi Bill,  No such thing as a dumb question.  I usually put on a ca high gloss finish, but not always.  There are some customers who like the hand rubbed linseed oil look. The most expensive pen I sold had a rubbed oil finish, just a soft glow, no hard shine.  Keep some of each in you inventory and let the customer make the choice.


----------



## sgimbel (Nov 13, 2011)

Bill,  I think you'll find that automotive rubbing compound will be to coarse for pens.  A lot of people use CA, MM pads then a plastic polish you can order here on line or get a Wally World.  Some buff some don't.  You'll have to be like me and expirement a little.  The library on IAP has great articles on doing different finishes.  Then when your real confused ask your questions and be ready for a lot of different answers.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 13, 2011)

Good idea to wet wood or use pre conditioner before using water base top coats.


----------

